# Hans zimmer to score batman vs. superman



## H.R. (Apr 15, 2014)

Speaking to Digital Spy, Zimmer confirmed that he's been asked to return for the Man of Steel follow-up and will begin working on it once he completes the score for Nolan's secretive sci-fi film Interstellar.


“We’ve already had a couple of chats, and once I finish the movie that I shall not talk about I will probably head over to where Zack is shooting his movie and just hang out a bit and see if we can come up with any ideas.” Zimmer said.

This is a awkward situation to think about Batman once again with different ideas!


----------



## Inductance (Apr 16, 2014)

Indeed. The Man of Steel world is competely different from the darker, grittier Dark Knight world. So it will probably be a whole new set of themes and material for the Batman.

Maybe Hans will drop by and tell us every detail of what he's planning...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 16, 2014)

I am shocked by this unexpected choice. I wonder how he got the gig


----------



## Ed (Apr 16, 2014)

Inductance @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> Indeed. The Man of Steel world is competely different from the darker, grittier Dark Knight world. So it will probably be a whole new set of themes and material for the Batman.



Its a totally different universe really, unless they try and integrate it but with a different actor.. which would be weird.


----------



## Jetzer (Apr 16, 2014)

Who else?  

I very much enjoyed Hans's recent scores for MoS and especially TDK trilogy. 

A part of me wants to hear something more like Last Samurai, Beyond Rangoon, Lion King, Rain Man from him again, I just love that style. But it's not really fitting the movies he does right now


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with JH.


----------



## H.R. (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a funny idea I have to hear completely live instruments for Superman in harmony (Or better to say in FIGHT) with completely synth based stuff for Batman. Some sort of rivalry between the two.


----------



## blougui (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh yes please, Mr Zimmer, bring us some Last Samurai magic but with a twist
8)


----------



## jleckie (Apr 16, 2014)

no. Please more Beyond Rangoon.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 16, 2014)

Haha I imagine thats going to be pretty tough XD. "We need you to create something just like your iconic scores....but completely different and original"

Best of luck to you mate. I'm sure you will nail it...again 

-DJ


----------



## Consona (Nov 4, 2014)

Junkie XL is going to be scoring the Batman part of BvS:DoJ soundtrack!

I hope he is able to create something truly memorable. Can somebody recommend me some of his work with great theme/melody? I was listening to his 300: Rise of an Empire score, very nice textures and colorful sound palette, but I could not find even one strong memorable melody.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 4, 2014)

Aren't there a million ways that Batman gets beaten by Superman? I'm thinking of heat-vision, just for starters.


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 4, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Aren't there a million ways that Batman gets beaten by Superman? I'm thinking of heat-vision, just for starters.



...so live musicians will beat synths...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 4, 2014)

As we say in my native language: aucun rapport!


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 4, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Aren't there a million ways that Batman gets beaten by Superman? I'm thinking of heat-vision, just for starters.



Superman is an illegal alien. Batman is a one percenter. There's no contest.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 4, 2014)

And that's why they pay you the big bucks.


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 4, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> As we say in my native language: aucun rapport!



I was only joking :wink:


----------



## Uncle Peter (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand this movie - 

Batman: Messed up guy running round in a rubber suit putting on his 'hard' voice, with some toys and a fast car.

Superman: A MoFo Alien with special powers. Can fly round the world fast enough to turn back time ffs.

There's no contest surely!


----------



## H.R. (Nov 5, 2014)

Consona @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Junkie XL is going to be scoring the Batman part of BvS:DoJ soundtrack!
> 
> I hope he is able to create something truly memorable. Can somebody recommend me some of his work with great theme/melody? I was listening to his 300: Rise of an Empire score, very nice textures and colorful sound palette, but I could not find even one strong memorable melody.



History of Artemisia in 300 was just great. 
He did a great job in Divergent too. 

What makes me excited about him taking over Batman is his electronic background. This Batman we have in SVB is very high tech one. Armored Suite and all that crazy stuff is in parallel line with what Junkie can do to his music. Besides he has a very great taste of orchestral music and with Hans as a boss, I'm very optimistic.

Wonder Woman
Superman
Aquaman
Lex Luthor

Each will have their own theme. Man this gonna be an epic album to listen to.


----------



## Consona (Nov 5, 2014)

Uncle Peter @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> I don't understand this movie -
> 
> Batman: Messed up guy running round in a rubber suit putting on his 'hard' voice, with some toys and a fast car.
> 
> ...


Yea, that's why I'm so excited. It all depends on how clever the story and script are.




H.R. @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> What makes me excited about him taking over Batman is his electronic background. This Batman we have in SVB is very high tech one. Armored Suite and all that crazy stuff is in parallel line with what Junkie can do to his music. Besides he has a very great taste of orchestral music and with Hans as a boss, I'm very optimistic.
> 
> Wonder Woman
> Superman
> ...


You've made me so hyped-up! :D

Bring James Newton Howard back for Wonder Woman. His gentle themes for Rachel and Harvey were just brilliant.


edit: I really like how HZ and Junkie use Zebra in historical soundtracks like Sherlock Holmes or 300 RoE, without making it sound inappropriate at all. :lol:


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 5, 2014)

Seeing this trend in Hollywood movies, I really look forward to Animals of Madagascar vs. Kung Fu Panda. That's another match to follow.


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 5, 2014)

Uncle Peter @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> I don't understand this movie -
> 
> Batman: Messed up guy running round in a rubber suit putting on his 'hard' voice, with some toys and a fast car.
> 
> ...



Kryptonite...


----------



## H.R. (Nov 6, 2014)

Read these, those who doubt Batman:
http://whatculture.com/film/superman-ba ... rman.php/2

http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/articles/6-ways-batman-has-beaten-superman (http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/articles ... n-superman)


----------



## Consona (Mar 12, 2015)

H.R. @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> History of Artemisia in 300 was just great.


Was just listening to that piece and yes, it's fab. 

Cannot wait for his BvS and Mad Max scores. There are some Sketchbook pieces from Run All Night and https://youtu.be/HDti2J7ciOs?t=1m17s (this) sounds like something from BvS already. :twisted:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 12, 2015)

choc0thrax @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Superman is an illegal alien.
> Batman is a one percenter.
> There's no contest.



Period!
:lol:


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 12, 2015)

JH @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> A part of me wants to hear something more like Last Samurai[...]



Absolutely.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 12, 2015)

What a great way to live, enjoying what you do most, getting paid handsomely, and such a wide variety of material to Score.

Hats Off


----------



## AR (Mar 12, 2015)

Michael Chrostek @ Thu Mar 12 said:


> JH @ Wed Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > A part of me wants to hear something more like Last Samurai[...]
> ...



me too


----------



## Consona (Apr 16, 2015)

https://twitter.com/ZackSnyder/status/5 ... 8827621376


----------



## Consona (Apr 17, 2015)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Official Teaser Trailer [HD]

So, the music for this trailer is custom-made by HZ and J XL and it's just another take on BRAAAM?
Nice take on braaam and fits the atmosphere, but I hope for some really strong thematic stuff to be in the film itself, because it is Batman v Superman, film about the two biggest most iconic comic book heroes of all time. They deserve it. :D 

These composers are (well, should be, considering their position) among the best in the world, I expect Star Wars level of thematic stuff, nothing less.







Batman looks and sounds TERRIFIC!


----------



## Kejero (Apr 20, 2015)

Consona @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> So, the music for this trailer is custom-made by HZ and J XL and it's just another take on BRAAAM?



What, really? Hans, why would you braaam yourself like this!
Pretty dark trailer by the way, a bit like an (overbraaamed) dark knight on steroids.

I'm all for darkness, but some people seem to be getting tired of it... 

*and then you get this*


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 20, 2015)

2015 and we are still braaming, what a pity.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 20, 2015)

Have you no respect for the lovely sound of these gentle giants (great band, btw)?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 20, 2015)

vicontrolu @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> 2015 and we are still braaming, what a pity.



I was really surprised to hear that sort of music in the trailer, especially after what they did in the Man of Steel trailers. The Braaaam is so overdone at this point, and in this case I even found it distracting from the rest of the trailer.


----------



## benatural (Apr 20, 2015)

I like it.

There's a possibility here that Hans may or may not have been involved with the marketing for this trailer. But lets just say he was. It still sounds cool, the fact that we can play a single well crafted, awesome sounding note, _and _elicit a deep and positive emotional response in our audience is a great thing.

That's what we are after all right? Artists and entertainers. And that's what it all comes down to anyway. If you can entertain an audience, you're going to get work.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 20, 2015)

Ben Affleck is Batman.

With Xenon headlights. How cool is that?


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2015)

I think the music fit the trailer very well, but I was expecting much more after hearing that HZ and J XL are doing custom-made music for it. Something intriguing...

I hope J XL will really surprise me with his Batman stuff, but I still think the film needed more of James Newton Howard - Corynorhinus/Harvey Two-Face again than another synth-fx/big-drums-maniac.



Could somebody post or recommend some great themes by J XL so I can sleep peacefully again? :lol:

(Btw, loved to hear Neil deGrasse Tyson in the trailer, what a rad surprise, hope he is in the film as well!)


----------



## tokatila (Apr 20, 2015)

And let's get the facts straight:
1) That's not a trailer per se that's a teaser
2) That's not a braaaaam that's a sound of low D from the upcoming Hans Zimmer's Spitfire piano in pp dynamic


----------

